# Fuzzies, Checkereds and More... Oh My!



## clarzoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Since I am new, I thought I'd share some pictures. I hope this is the right place to do so!

The first one is of Chowder, a black Checkered Giant doe at the ARBA Convention this year.






Here's another of her:


----------



## Haley (Jan 6, 2007)

What gorgeous bunnies! Do you breed/show them?


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 6, 2007)

And here is Clementine the proud mama. She had 6 babies on Jan 4, 2006
(excuse her yellow stains- she was housed next to a spraying buck!)






Her babies:





More baby goodness:





Here is Mom compared to the babies:





One more baby:


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 6, 2007)

My true love are the American Fuzzy Lops

Here are a few of my cuties. I don't have any good pictures of my doe, Fiona on this computer- I will have to get some.

First is my Old Man, Styme. He is 9+ and still going strong:






Here is Clay. He is the father of Fiona's litter due at the end of January:






Look at those cheeks!:


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, Haley!!!

The Checkered's aren't technically mine, though I hope to keep one ofthe Clementine's babies. They are a friends who doesn't have cageslarge enough for a Mom to raise her litter in, so I take care of herpregnant does. 

I have been breeding/showing American Fuzzy Lops since '96- but I didtake a few years break for college, keeping only my old guy Styme. Therest went to my friend with the Checkered's so I could keep an eye onthem. I don't breed very often- and I am trying to show more regularly.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh! they are so gorgeous!

I love the first picture of Chowder,what a beautiful girl! :inlove:

cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow, those Checkered Giants arestunning! I've never seen pics of babies before.They are beautiful! I didn't know they could have a solidbaby in a litter. I'd love to see one as an adult.I'll have to do a search. 

I have a sable point AFL, too. His name is Toby and he'll be 2 in March.


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks!! 

Solid checkered's apparently aren't that uncommon- but they aren'tconsidered a showable color. I am new to the breed and haven't yet seenan adult solid one. Unfortunately the little solid black bunny passedaway this morning. :tears2:


Toby is adorable!! At least in the picture you showed, Toby appears tobe a Siamese Smoke Pearl. It's hard to tell, but it is one of myfavorite colors. My old guy Styme is a solid blue- but he has become solight as he's gotten older that it looks like he has points! I willhave to dig up one of his old show pictures to show him in his glorydays. He earned multiple Grand Champion legs before I retired him.


----------



## Aina (Jan 6, 2007)

Heya, I do believe I know you from idog. It is great so see your lops, they are really pretty!


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi! Good to see you here!

I was just about to send you some pictures of my rabbits over on i-dog, but now I guess I don't have to- lol!!


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello!

It's day 10 for the Checkered Giant babies and I've got new pictures and video!!

Look at the size difference, they are bigger than my hand, now!








Eyes are opening, I see you!





The starting line...


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 14, 2007)

And two videos:

The whole litter-






This little one's first big hop!-


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, they are so cute. I just love that first hop.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Just about every one has their eyes open today.The difference between the largest kit and the smallest kit is growingsmaller with every day. Momma is feeding them all really well,apparently. 

Yesterday I had brought all the babies in the house. One of them got asniff of my dog for the first time. He threw his ears up, blinked hiseyes as if to say "Woah! You don't smell like my mommy!" It was reallycute 

:inlove:


----------



## Aina (Jan 15, 2007)

They are so cute! I love babies.


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2007)

Bumping for more pics!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 3, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> Bumping for more pics!


They are so cute!Wonderful colors they have.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh wow. I want a Checkered Giant and a Fuzzy lop now.


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I am going to try and be better about postingall of my pictures in one spot, that way it is easier for me (and youguys!) to keep track of them all. So watch out, I have a lot ofpictures to update!!

Here are today's photo shoot with the fuzzy lop babies. They are six weeks old today and sooooooooooooo cute!

I took so many pictures, and I couldn't decide which one I liked the best, so each baby will get their own post. 

Here's Mokey:

"Pllllllt! I don't want to sit still!"





"Fine, I'll pose like a real show bunny."





"What are you looking at?"





"Does my head make me look fat?"


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's Wimbley:

"Did you say something?"





"Can I please go play? This is boring!"





"How's my hair look?"





"Fine! I'll just sit here and pout..."


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 19, 2007)

And here's Gobo!

"What's over there? Can I play in the grass again?"







"Hi! I'm Gobo!"





"Hang on a sec, I have something on my face."





"There! How's that?"


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

EEEK!!!

I'm dying from all the cuteness! They're all gorgeous. I'm so jealous!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness - I'm on cuteness overload here.

How do you get anything done with those fuzzies around? I'd be wanting to cuddle them all day long...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2007)

Gobo MINE!


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 20, 2007)

Wimbley mine then!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 20, 2007)

This thread needs a cuteness overload warning!
They are beautiful and I want them all. Awww

:bunnydance:


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 20, 2007)

:inlove:

Those Checkered Giant kits are the cutest thing I have ever seen! Mynew all time favourite rabbit breed is now a Checkered Giant. 

Rachel.


----------



## Haley (Apr 20, 2007)

I love your photos! The checkereds are sostunning. How is their personality? Ive heard before that they tend tobe aggressive, but Ive never met one. And I hate to generalize becauseI know all bunnies can be different..

And Im so in love with your fuzzy lops! They always look so pouty in pics!


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 20, 2007)

To those of you who were asking about the Checkereds, here are some pictures!

These first three are of Uno. He is now mine. He is from the litter Iwas taking care of, the mom died from a upper respiratory infection andI hand fed this litter from 12 days old on. The rest of the litter hasgone back to live with the breeder. But Uno was my special little guyand I just had to keep him! :hearts

He is wearing his harness and leash in these pictures. Yes, I know he'sa boy and it's pink- but it's my cats harness and it fits,lol! He is a really good boy in theharness and took to it with no problems.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

Ummm Gobo mine?


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Haley said:*



> I love your photos! The checkereds are so stunning. How is theirpersonality? Ive heard before that they tend to be aggressive, but Ivenever met one. And I hate to generalize because I know all bunnies canbe different..



The Checkereds have an interesting personality. Even though they areone of the Giant breeds, they are not in any way laid back and calmlike Flemish' or some of the other large breeds. They are nosy,opinionated and boisterous. They are very confident rabbits, and don'tscare easy. They aren't a rabbit to snuggle or sit still at all really.Most of them aren't outright aggressive, but their activitylevel and personality combined with their size makes them abit of a challenge to handle. 

I also have a Checkered doe named Chowder at my house. She is the momof the second litter of Checkered's I raised. I handled Uno from birthand was very careful to get him used to me and the way I handle myrabbits- but my friend bought Chowder full grown- so she didn't getthat early handling. She isn't mean, and as long as she is on the flooror on the show table, she's pretty nice. But, pick her up and it's abattle. She's so large that you can't do the football hold, and herback legs are super strong. Uno will let me carry him and he will staycalm in my arms for a few minutes. But, if I try to hold him for longerthan it takes to get from point A to B, he gets antsy and starts tostruggle. But other than that, he is a lovey mush of a rabbit. Veryaffectionate and curious. 

I am really becoming enamoured with this breed- but it does have it'sunique challenges. Their size makes a scratch or a nip from them moreserious than from a smaller breed. But they are so much fun to watchmove and show!


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ummm Gobo mine?



:bunnybutt: Uhuh, heheh!:tongue


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to put up Chowder's picture This is her in the bunny play pen. She's a big girl, around 15 pounds.


----------



## Haley (Apr 20, 2007)

Uno is so handsome! How big is he? 

That sounds sort of similar to what Ive heard about Checkereds, notthat their mean, but more assertive than a lot of the larger breeds.They sure are gorgeous though!


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 20, 2007)

Uno is probably around nine pounds now. He is about the size of my smallish cat right now, and growing every day!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

Gobo :tantrum:mine!:growl:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh my lord! The fuzzies are cute, butthe checkered giants are gorgeous!!! There are two at thelocal HRS. I wish I had room for them.


----------



## tksama (Apr 21, 2007)

My goodness! How big is he going to grow to be?:shock: I look at my cat sprawled all over my lap and picture her withbunny ears and just go awwwwww! Hehe, hows the temperament of yourCheckered doe? Is she just as active and nosy or is that the teenbehavior kicking in for Uno? 

Theyre all amazing:thumbup


-Daniela

*
clarzoo wrote: *


> Uno is probably around ninepounds now. He is about the size of my smallish cat right now, andgrowing every day!


----------



## Bren165 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love your fuzzies on this page, our mama isabout to have babies (2 weeks~from April 21) mama is a tort, and daddyis a broken tort~we can't wait!! Our mini rex is due at thesame time but the fuzzies are much more adorable than the mini rex's asbabies!! Okay at least I think that my daughters don't. 

www.mnmbunnies.com 

:apollo:

Brenda


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 22, 2007)

*Naturestee-* Wow! That's weird forCheckered's to end up in a shelter, they are hard enough to come by forbreeders wanting some. I'm in Florida, and Uno's mom, Dad and Chowdercame all the way from Iowa via the ARBA convention in Texas lastOctober.

*Tksama*- I am hoping Uno reaches around 15-18 pounds. That willbe more than double what my cat weighs, lol!! And I've never met aCheckered that likes to cuddle, lol!

Actually, Uno is the more laid back one,but I worked with him a lot since birth. If you look at a few repliesback on the page, you can see a response I wrote to Haley about theirtemperament. They are just so big, that when they don't want to beheld- there's not much you can do about it.


*Bren*- Congrats on your upcoming fuzzy litter!! They are just toocute as babies, definitely my favorites at that age.  Istarted out with fuzzies, so I think they will always be my all timefavorites, but there are a lot of other wonderful breeds,too.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 21, 2007)

I haven't posted any new pictures for a while. But it was nice out and a bit cooler this evening so I let my Old Man Styme out to play while I cleaned the rabbitry and putzed around. This past June was Styme's birthday and he is now 10 years old!! 

He rewarded me this year with growing in a brand new, full coat. For two years he's been sporting the Poodle look as he has had bare legs all except for a little ring of fur around his ankles. Not sure why- but I did treat him for a small case of fur mites- it may have been related. Either way- I am happy to see my old man looking gorgeous again. Sure, he's a little stiff, and has some lumps and bumps- but there isn't a person who passes by his cage that he doesn't beg for head rubs from. If anyone comes over and wants to hold one of the rabbits- he's the one I get out- he is an attention hound!


----------

